# Gentoo e iMac G5

## fededambri

Premetto che sono un newbie al massimo

Ho provato ad installare qualche versione di GNU/Linux nel mio iMac G5, ma ho riscontrato, informandomi, che a causa del diverso tipo di scheda madre, ci sono delle difficoltà.

Gentoo versione PPC  supporta l'iMac G5?

Se no, ci state lavorando?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *fededambri wrote:*   

> Premetto che sono un newbie al massimo
> 
> Ho provato ad installare qualche versione di GNU/Linux nel mio iMac G5, ma ho riscontrato, informandomi, che a causa del diverso tipo di scheda madre, ci sono delle difficoltà.
> 
> Gentoo versione PPC  supporta l'iMac G5?
> ...

 

premesso che non ho esperienze di installazione di gentoo su mac, ma a rigor di logica, quello importante è che il processore sia supportato, poi per quanto riguareda la scheda madre, quello diventa un fattore secondario e aggirabile

----------

## iDreamer

per sentito dire.. mi sa che ancora no.. per g5 ancora no.. ma non vorrei dire una cavolata

----------

## fededambri

il fatto è che non fa nemmeno il boot con os che non siano Os X e solo dal 10.3.5 (fornito insieme) in sù.

L'unico che lo supporta (e supporta pure il MacMini) è la YDL. Ma se devo trovare una alternativa a OSX ne voglio una più libera possibile e supportata da una forte comunità, come Gentoo!

----------

## Guglie

ho trovato questi cercando in google:

http://www.gentoo.org/news/20031111-g5.xml

http://www.os3.nl/~visser2d/g5install.html

ma non ho avuto nessunissima esperienza diretta con un G5 quindi non ti so dire molto di più   :Wink: 

----------

## fededambri

ma il problema non è solo il G5!

E' sopratutto la scheda madre che impedisce il boot, cosa che accade anche col MacMini.

Non c'è qualcuno bravo col PPC?

----------

## BlueInGreen

A quanto ne so io gentoo per PPC64 è in fase di sviluppo, ma dovresti già trovare della documentazione.

Non so dirti se già è usabile. Purtroppo non possiedo un G5.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fededambri

all'ora aspetterò..........................

----------

## .:chrome:.

ma scusami... a costo di essere messo al muro e frustato...

hai un macintosh G5, e ci vai a mettere sopra linux? io mi terrei OSX... mi pare molto meglio

----------

## lavish

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ma scusami... a costo di essere messo al muro e frustato...
> 
> hai un macintosh G5, e ci vai a mettere sopra linux? io mi terrei OSX... mi pare molto meglio

 

Belle queste affermazioni su un forum linux...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fededambri

terrò Mac OS X, ma voglio provare anche GNU/Linux!

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> terrò Mac OS X, ma voglio provare anche GNU/Linux!

 

Wela fede, benvenuto anche qui  :Very Happy:  . Appena ho tempo inizio a cercare di vedere.... strano perche' c'e' il supporto per PPC64 (G5)... forse ci sono ancora dei prob con l'imac...

----------

## gutter

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ma scusami... a costo di essere messo al muro e frustato...
> 
> hai un macintosh G5, e ci vai a mettere sopra linux? io mi terrei OSX... mi pare molto meglio

 

E' venuto in un forum linux proprio per questo se no andava su qualche forum di mac  :Wink: 

----------

## SilverXXX

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ma scusami... a costo di essere messo al muro e frustato...
> 
> hai un macintosh G5, e ci vai a mettere sopra linux? io mi terrei OSX... mi pare molto meglio

 

Adesso verrai messo al muro e frustato  :Laughing: 

Scusate ma cistava. Cmq in portage c'è la keyword ppc64, non penso sarà un caso.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Adesso verrai messo al muro e frustato  

 

ecco, lo sapevo...  :Sad: 

ma dai... sono l'unico infedele a pensare che mac sia più bello di linux? ma volete mettere l'usabilità di aqua? :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## neon

Allora, per quello che so Gentoo e' stata la prima distribuzione linux installata su di un mac mini. Altra cosa sul forum ppc mi e' sembrato di aver letto molti posts di gente che la usa con G5... per quanto riguarda i mini saranno ufficialmente supportati con la 2005.0 ma ripeto funzionano gia'...

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ma scusami... a costo di essere messo al muro e frustato...
> 
> hai un macintosh G5, e ci vai a mettere sopra linux? io mi terrei OSX... mi pare molto meglio

 

SLASH SLASH (non il carattere ma il rumore della frusta sulla tua schiena)  :Wink: 

----------

## neon

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ma volete mettere l'usabilità di aqua?

 

Sinceramente quando uso osx mi sento mooolto limitato. per non parlare del fatto che ogni programma ha delle combinazioni di tasti differenti (il terminale con inizio e fine invece della riga mi va all'inizio del buffer del testo e con vim ovviamente mi si cancellano righe intere di testo...)

----------

## flocchini

Credo sia abbastanza inutile una discussione... Si degenererebbe (ommamma che roba contorta) piu' che altro in sterili polemiche oltre al fatto che siamo gia' OT. Se ti piace OSX tienilo e usalo, nessuno dice che non sia valido. Qua pero' usiamo Gentoo Linux  :Wink: 

----------

## neon

 *fededambri wrote:*   

> ma il problema non è solo il G5!
> 
> E' sopratutto la scheda madre che impedisce il boot, cosa che accade anche col MacMini.
> 
> Non c'è qualcuno bravo col PPC?

 

Dimenticavo, stranamente in tutti i post che ho letto la procedura per il boot da cd era la solita... ovvero premere "c" appena sentito il suono di avvio. Sia per mini che G5. nessuno ha a quanto pare avuto il tuo problema...  :Shocked: 

P.S. ultimamente una news di osnews puntava a questo articolo quindi si spera che se il nostro amico smanetta un pochino con il regaluccio ricevuto avremo presto dei buoni risultati  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *neon wrote:*   

> [CUT]
> 
> P.S. ultimamente una news di osnews puntava a questo articolo quindi si spera che se il nostro amico smanetta un pochino con il regaluccio ricevuto avremo presto dei buoni risultati 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "Oh, and part of it is that I got the machine for free," said Torvalds, "I'm really a technology whore."

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ma dai... sono l'unico infedele a pensare che mac sia più bello di linux? ma volete mettere l'usabilità di aqua?

 

questo e' tutta una questione personale io mi trovo molto meglio andare da linea di comando che andare a colpi di click. Inoltre bello e' molto diverso da migliore

----------

## lavish

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> questo e' tutta una questione personale io mi trovo molto meglio andare da linea di comando che andare a colpi di click. Inoltre bello e' molto diverso da migliore

 

E anche "il bello" è tutta una questione personale  :Wink:  Ma fermiamoci qua sennò scateniamo la solita Mac Flame e poi arriva shev  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## xchris

io uso ogni giorno OsX e Linuzzo bello.

A mio avviso sono 2 cose diverse,pensate per target diversi.

Mi piacciono entrambi,molto.

Se dovessi per forza sceglierne uno solo... opterei per Linux.

Tornando IT...

il G5 non da problemi.

Non ho idea se l'imac abbia qualche particolarita'.

Il processore cmq e' supportato a 64bit (non senza qualche magagnetta.... ma e' il prezzo da pagare per i 64bit  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ma dai... sono l'unico infedele a pensare che mac sia più bello di linux? ma volete mettere l'usabilità di aqua?

 

vuoi mettere l'usabilità di un linux con X e windowmaker?

bellino macOSX (si, ho finalmente avuto modo di provarlo)... se ti piace un computer preconfezionato.....

io non sarei capace di sopportarlo per più di mezz'ora

e poi linux è anche una scelta etica oltre che di praticità ed efficienza

----------

## BlueInGreen

Quoto Cazzantonio, sul discorso delle scelte etiche, (Gentoo ti fa scegliere anche questo... ) ).

Sono un grande fan di Mac OsX (anche se non lo uso, perchè non posseggo (ancora) un mac). 

Però linux si pone su un piano differente. Mac Os sarà sicuramente più user frendly, quindi sul piano della facilità d'uso potrebbe essere "in generale" milgiore per il desktop per una vasta utenza. Insomma se uno non è smanettone e non ha interesse dia llevare il proprio sistema operativo ma vuole comunque lavorarci bene è perfetto. Ma per molti questo non è sufficiente. E poi non so pensate alla flessibilità di linux in ambito lavorativo. Ti serve un server in 50 mb, lo fai (anche molto meno...). Ti serve un router, un server di stampa, un filtro antivirus, quello che volete, te lo costruisci su misura, efficiente stabile e spesso a costo zero. Gentoo poi è una metadistribuzione, quindi ognuno se la costruisce in base ai suoi desideri (e alle sue capacità). E' come se fosse fatta su misura. 

E come se fosse fatta da noi. E si sa che chi fa da se, fa per tre!  :Razz: 

In conclusione io potrei vivere anche solo con mac os, e questo anche come conseguenza che essendo una mezza sega non sono troppo smanettone.

Però gentoo è una gran bella invenzione e linux in generale un gran bell'ideale. E a noi oggigiorno sono proprio gli ideali che mancano.

Avevo un paio di spicci in tasca, eccoli qua.

 :Wink: 

Ps: per ritornare un minimo IT avevo letto anche io un intervista in cui Linus Torvald diceva di sviluppare linux su un G5, ma non so perchè non credo lui utilizzi delle ditribuzioni... al limite mi sembra uno da LSF.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

> al limite mi sembra uno da LSF.

 

ma non era LFS (Linux From Scratch)  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

E poi gentoo (come metadistribuzione) è quanto di più vicino ad LFS si possa mantenendo dei minimi standard che ti definiscono una distribuzione

----------

## BlueInGreen

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *BlueInGreen wrote:*   al limite mi sembra uno da LSF. 
> 
> ma non era LFS (Linux From Scratch)  
> 
> E poi gentoo (come metadistribuzione) è quanto di più vicino ad LFS si possa mantenendo dei minimi standard che ti definiscono una distribuzione

 

Ovviamente hai ragione, ma sai...sono in piedi da 5 minuti... ma ancora sto dormendo...

e comunque sarebbe una figata se linus usasse gentoo... 

Sicuramente usa LSF (Linux Senza Fronzoli)  :Laughing: 

----------

## fededambri

Il boot si fa sempre premendo "C" all'avvio, ma quando arrivi alla schermata col "boot:" CON QUALSIASI DISTRO, e fai invio, s'impalla con ventole al massimo

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   ma dai... sono l'unico infedele a pensare che mac sia più bello di linux? ma volete mettere l'usabilità di aqua? 
> 
> vuoi mettere l'usabilità di un linux con X e windowmaker?
> 
> bellino macOSX (si, ho finalmente avuto modo di provarlo)... se ti piace un computer preconfezionato.....
> ...

 

oddio... temo di avere scatenato un flame... non velovo!!!  :Rolling Eyes: 

il mio discorso era puramente estetico. osx secondo me è bellissimo, e in quanto ad usabilità ritengo sia quello a cui linux debba puntare. tutto qui. non volevo dire che osx è migliore di linux in senso assoluto, anche perché sono due cose tanto diverse, secondo me, che risultano difficili da confrontare...

diciamo che ad un utente medio che non vuole mettere troppo le mani nelle configurazioni o cose simili, mac va benissimo. poco importa se io sono il primo a maneggiare in continuazione la /etc e tutto quello che ci trovo dentro...

alla fine non so quanto resisterei nemmeno io con mac. quando ne avrò uno tutto mio su cui spacciugare vi farò sapere  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> oddio... temo di avere scatenato un flame... non velovo!!!  

 

Scusa, forse ho postato un po' troppo di getto io... non volevo essere così irruento ne' scatenare flames...

----------

## SilverXXX

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ... poco importa se io sono il primo a maneggiare in continuazione la /etc e tutto quello che ci trovo dentro...
> 
> alla fine non so quanto resisterei nemmeno io con mac. quando ne avrò uno tutto mio su cui spacciugare vi farò sapere 

 

 :Laughing: 

Cmq come vanno gli esperimenti di installazione (tanto per tornare IT)

----------

## neon

 *fededambri wrote:*   

> Il boot si fa sempre premendo "C" all'avvio, ma quando arrivi alla schermata col "boot:" CON QUALSIASI DISTRO, e fai invio, s'impalla con ventole al massimo

 

Se io do invio con il mio livecd carica un kernel per G4, hai provato a dare G5 invio?

----------

## fededambri

è la PPC64!

E faccio comuqnue G5!

----------

## xoen

Prova qui  :Wink: 

----------

## fededambri

oltre a essere la stessa cosa che ho usato, mi da errore 404.

Mettiamo in chiaro una cosa:

IO HO USATO LA VERSIONE PER G5

solo che non supporta l'iMac G5m quando lo supporterà?

----------

## neon

 *fededambri wrote:*   

> Mettiamo in chiaro una cosa:
> 
> IO HO USATO LA VERSIONE PER G5
> 
> solo che non supporta l'iMac G5m quando lo supporterï¿½?

 

Ok, non ti scaldare  :Wink: 

Non l'avevi specificato prima era e la mia era solo una ipotesi.

Cmq a quanto ho capito il problema e' il kernel utilizzato nei livecd. Quello di YDL e' una versione patchata e queste patch saranno incluse con la 2005.0

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2128745.html

Spero di esserti stato di aiuto, bye.

----------

## earcar

 *fededambri wrote:*   

> mi da errore 404

 

Il link corretto è questo  :Wink: 

Sapete che anche il grande Linus Torvalds usa un G5?

**earcar  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *earcar wrote:*   

> [CUT]Sapete che anche il grande Linus Torvalds usa un G5?
> 
> **earcar 

 

Buongiorno! Hai letto il thread?  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## fededambri

grazie Neon, era quello che volevo sapere: se e quando sarebbero state sviluppate!

----------

## earcar

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Buongiorno! Hai letto il thread?   

 

oooops.... scusa ma ero di fretta e  non l'avevo letto tutto!  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

chiedo perdono  :Embarassed: 

----------

## xoen

 *fededambri wrote:*   

> oltre a essere la stessa cosa che ho usato, mi da errore 404.

 

Scusa sono un deficiente, ho fatto un piccolo errore di BBCode il link corretto è questo  :Smile: 

PS: Lo so è comunque lo stesso LiveCD che hai usato.

----------

## shev

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ma fermiamoci qua sennò scateniamo la solita Mac Flame e poi arriva shev   

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Naaa, ormai come la penso credo lo sappiano più o meno tutti, inutile ripetermi.

/me che si sente colpevole nel non aver ancora provato ad installare gentoo sul suo iMac G5... dopo avergli lasciato anche spazio libero su disco. Brutta cosa la mancanza di tempo libero...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## doom.it

Ciao a tutti!

Dopo un po di assenza torno a postare in concomitanza della riuscita dell'impresa che mi affliggeva da un po: installare

Gentoo sull'iMac G5.

Il tutto è stato possibile grazie al nuovo liveCD 2004.3 ppc64 update3 pmacG5 rilasciato da tgall....

Ora non so bene se a qualcuno sul forum italiano interessasse, ho postato qualche informazione nel forum PPC

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-309162.html se ci sarà interesse vedrò di sistemare il topic scrivendo il tutto in inglese corrente

e con una formattazione piu leggibile.... per ora se qualcuno ha lo sfizio di mettersi un sistema operativo veramente a 64bit sul suo scatolotto bianco

sappia che si puo fare  :Wink: 

Osservazioni generali: mouse e tastiera bluetooth vanno da dio, non va audio e controllo termico... il tutto dovrebbe migliorare con il kernel 2.6.12 appena

uscirà, per ora almeno ho una gentoo sulla quale lavorare....

Anche se ho sempre lurkato, potrei dire che "sono tornato"  :Wink: 

ciao

DooM

----------

## lavish

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-307939.html ....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gutter

@doom.it: ho fatto il merge del tuo thread con questo.

Vediamo di fare una ricerca prima di postare  :Wink: 

----------

## doom.it

 *gutter wrote:*   

> @doom.it: ho fatto il merge del tuo thread con questo.
> 
> Vediamo di fare una ricerca prima di postare 

 

Mea culpa... che emozione la prima volta in qualcosa come 6 anni di forums e un paio di gentoo forums...  :Smile: 

----------

